# Evil people...



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok,
I always enjoy a day at the range. Today was a particularly nice morning. I was at the range with our local S&W factory sales rep. I always thought he was a "nice" guy, but I am now of the opinion otherwise. I have always thought 9mm in a full size 1911a1 was a little silly, fun, but silly. We are out shooting a number of different guns and he drags out the brand new SW1911 9mm - Pro Series and says "here give this a shot". Who am I to complain. I failed to ask him what it costs prior to pulling the trigger, now I am on the horns of a dilemma. I am in love/lust with a gun that retails for $1635.00!!! My wife is going to kill me with it if I pony up that kind of money. This has got to be the smoothest shooting, and most accurate 1911 I have ever fired, and I have owned several of the high dollar names (W, LB, EB, etc.). I realize street price will be closer to $1450 or $1500, but that is a LOT of money for a 9mm! Is it not "evil" to provide this kind of temptation? 

K. Lake
:buttkick:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nanook said:


> Is it not "evil" to provide this kind of temptation?


NO!










:mrgreen:

What can I say, I'm an enabler.


----------



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

Very sweet gun, and it shoots like a dream!:mrgreen:

K. Lake


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't know if this will help your dilemma any.
But Para Ordinance makes a fine 1911 9mm called the Para18-9








Just got out of the hospital and will be out of work for several weeks so I wont be buying one any time soon. But this is my next purchase. They run at around 1000.00 FFL out the door.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL. Look at the Ladyhawk. Retails for $2900.

I spent about $1600 for my Fusion and won't look back. It shoots unbelievably well. It wouldn't worry about spending $1500 for a good shooting gun, no matter if it is a 9mm or not.


----------



## Palmettokat (Nov 11, 2009)

In sales it is called MOTIVATION to make you work harder. (The desire for something you don't have.)

But I can understand how you think this was on the dirty side. LOL


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

It is certainly evil, but that is the reason I have my "off the radar" checking account. Put a little extra money away each month in the event you need a gun fix. Unfortunately, my wife is now beginning to recognize the different model guns so it is becoming harder to maintain this approach...oh well!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There's a few 9mm 19111's that comer in under that price. Makes me feel great about my Springer that I paid a whopping 600 bucks for...heh That Para is a hell of a shooter...


----------

